# Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - videos



## Piotr K. (27 May 2012)

Hi guys,

Before I get to the report from InterZoo 2012 I need to finish some other projects, and what follows is one of them. This will be a short series of videos, recorded in the gallery of aquariums of the shop "roslinyakwariowe.pl" in Kraków, Poland (the name simply means "aquariumplants.pl").

The first video is just a tour around the whole gallery, and other videos will show single aquariums, one by one. Enjoy!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 May 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Another great video piotr, that last tank is truly jaw dropping!


----------



## Piotr K. (27 May 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Another great video piotr, that last tank is truly jaw dropping!


Hehe, so you can imagine my jaw, and what happened to it, when I saw this monster


----------



## Gary Nelson (28 May 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Yes a great little film, great to see what other stores over seas offer - thanks for putting that on, I look forward to seeing more


----------



## GHNelson (28 May 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

 
Great tanks great video.
hoggie


----------



## awtong (28 May 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Very nice to see all the different styles within the video.

A great looking store.

Andy


----------



## Piotr K. (28 May 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Yeah, the tanks were indeed amazing there  I'm in the middle of preparing videos showing one tank at a time (I mean one tank = one video, another tank = another video etc.). Right now I'm working on the small iwagumi-like tank with ADA Green HQI lamp - I tell you guys, this is probably the best tank I have ever seen   Seriously, it's simple, small, but the selection of plants, rocks and animals, and the overall spatial composition - WOW, just WOW!!  

Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## RobS (28 May 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Awesome video, just as I'm looking to start on my new tank. Hopefully I can get good results like these!


----------



## MisterB (29 May 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

great video, gives some very good inspiration. and something to hope for in a few years time


----------



## Timms2011 (29 May 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw your video, that last aquarium with the 3 islands was completely amazing, I've never seen anything like it... Well done!!!


----------



## AAB (29 May 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## RobS (31 May 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

wow really is truly jaw dropping. The three island one is the kind of wood/planted mixture I vision for my tank. But being new to aquascaping can only dream to get half this good! Great inspirational video. Thank for sharing


----------



## Piotr K. (11 Jun 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*



			
				RobS said:
			
		

> Great inspirational video. Thank for sharing


My pleasure  And now some detailed stuff:

Aquarium 175x60x60 cm


Aquarium 60x30x35 cm


Aquarium 60x40x40 cm


Enjoy! 

Piotr K.


----------



## Ady34 (12 Jun 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Enjoyed!
First scape is right up my street, love it. Is that the only flow/circulation in that tank all the time?
Fissidens in the last tank looks lush, and the close ups make the shrimp look massive due to the delicate plant choices. I find the height of that tank a little odd though. Im sure the plan is to trim the rear stems and thicken them up to form 2 orange bushes which will help i think.
Nice to see some more vids though  
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Jun 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Enjoyed!
> First scape is right up my street, love it. Is that the only flow/circulation in that tank all the time?
> Ady.



+1 to that.  It baffles me when i see things like this, seems to just be two outlets on the back, which judging by how little the bolbitus is moving directly in front of it, arent pumping out crazy volume and very little movement in the tank??   
Most of Amanos tanks seem to be like this also??  How?


----------



## Ste.Baker80 (13 Dec 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

I'm loving the 1st video.. a wonderful tank display... very insperational.


----------



## Piotr K. (13 Dec 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Wow, I've just noticed that for some reason I didn't post the other videos of this short series...     

I'll update this thread ASAP


----------



## REDSTEVEO (13 Dec 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Awesome tanks, I want to work in a shop like that!!

Job offers on a postcard please  

What were all those little white dots that appeared to be swimming around in the last tank with the Amano shrimp in?

Don't tell me they are shrimp fry because if they are that is just taking the p£$%  

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Piotr K. (14 Dec 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Relax, Steve, they are not shrimp fry at all  They're just CO2 bubbles from the diffuser on the right side of the aquarium


----------



## REDSTEVEO (14 Dec 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Now I'm sort of disappointed that they were not shrimp, I was beginning to think how cool was that!

Steve


----------



## Piotr K. (16 Dec 2012)

*Re: Planted aquariums of roslinyakwariowe.pl gallery - video*

Hehe, sorry to dissapoint you...    

OK, now the remaining videos from the gallery of roslinyakwariowe.pl:

Aquarium 120x60x60 cm:


Aquarium 60x30x36 cm (this one is my fav!  ):


Aquarium 265x60x60 cm:


Enjoy!


----------



## WetElbow (20 Dec 2012)

Brilliant  vid.  I would love a shop like that close to me.  My wallet wouldn't like it though.


----------



## naz (9 Jan 2013)

wow stunning piotr....different league mate....


----------



## rebel (19 Oct 2015)

If I ever go in to this shop, I will not take my wallet. On the other hand, I will take my house deeds and leave them there.


----------



## banthaman.jm (24 Oct 2015)

Stunning tanks, great videos, what a great start to a Saturday morning. Thanks for the posts.
Jim


----------

